# Introducing 3 of my babies!!



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ghost( white dragon scale crown tail), Fresca( female unknown), and Wallie (unknown rescue from Walmart)































I was wondering if any one could ID Fresca and Wallie for me?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Pretty bettas. Wallie appears to be a double tail


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Female is a veiltail. Male is doubletail, but might be a hmdt. It's unlikely though.


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanx! Wallie was labeled as crown tail at Walmart but I knew that wasn't right. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

Wallie is a Doubletail. There is a chance that he could be a halfmoon doubletail. There are such bettas. I have seen them and read about them. Not real sure about the female, not experienced in telling what female bettas are, just the male bettas.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful fish! I don't know enoigh to ID them for you, but I do know beautiful when I see it!


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

If I get a pic of him flaring would it be easier to tell if Wallie is a double moon tail? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep.................


----------

